# Secrets?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I heard from some of my friends who owns betta farms say that the feed their bettas with some special secret food that makes their bettas grow really fast.Does any of you have any idea what that would be?
Also,please share some of your secrets!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Fabian said:


> I heard from some of my friends who owns betta farms say that the feed their bettas with some special secret food that makes their bettas grow really fast.Does any of you have any idea what that would be?
> Also,please share some of your secrets!!:-D:-D:-D


DAPHNIA! nothing less.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Really?But they said they make it themselves. 0.0


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

What about beefheart?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought beefheart have too much fat in it?
Also,too much mammal protein can cause diseases to bettas.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You don't just put full protein you put things like spinach in as well. I have been feeding my betta beefheart and haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok.
So,how do you make beefheart?


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

VictorP said:


> You don't just put full protein you put things like spinach in as well. I have been feeding my betta beefheart and haven't had any problems so far.


VictorP can you teach me how to make beefhearts?


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Your friends sound very selfish since they didn't tell you what it was right away! That's not a secret at all, I know about beef-heart since i was 12 back in the Dominican Republic. Yeah it is high in fat, but the things is "You have to remove the fat from the protein which is a little hard; The fat could actually kill your BETTA since they would not be able to digest it properly. Your best bet is to stay away from the LPS frozen beef heart since it would be low in protein, and a lil high on the fat. Make ur own mix and make sure your spawn is big enough to hunt non-live food. Btw the only reason i dont use it anymore is due to water changes, it will make the water cloudy as hell and you will need to do water changes like never before. IF you got the time, go for it. I remember my fry would go faster with it, but that was a while back. I may actually give it a try one of these days. Planning on breeding giants real soon.


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok let me make it a little simple.

1. get some spinach
2. Beef Heart
3. Some liver oil
4. "OPTIONAL" some fish growth formula "Powders" forgot the name of the brand it was just so long ago. 

Ok guys, so this is the formula mostly everyone uses, not only for Betta, but for other fish as well. 

U have to boil the spinach till it becomes soft and easy to blend. Yes you will blend everything together. Then you clean your Beef Hearts, take away as much fat as possible. Cut it in tiny peaces, and put it in boiling water. Do not cook it! you just have to boil it till all the "CLOUDY" stuff comes out of the meat. This will prevent your tank from getting cloudy since it already came out when boiling. 

Now you proceed, and put everything in a blender or whatever u may use to get a really nice mixture. You put the spinach, beef hearts in there till you get your desire mixture. Then you need some Liver Oil and pour it over the mixture, if you got some fish growth powder that they sell at the LPS designed for discus or something like that. Add a Teaspoon into the mix. then add everything back to the blender and mix it till you get your desire mixture. Get some Zip bags for the freezer and freeze the mixture. When its frozen, its ready.

Its very simple guys. I hope my english was good enough for you guys lmao. It looks very similar to frozen brine shrimps, but its superior IMO if done correctly.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Good luck on your giants!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Is liver oil necessary?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

VictorP said:


> What about beefheart?


Not as easy to digest as not a natural meat for fish. I used to make it and did not see enough super growth to mess with it over a good pellet. Better recipe uses salmon and some green like peas or spirolina.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Peas?I tought they were not good for bettas?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

They need some sort of green in diet. I have used peas.. even spinach in my mix. Didn't use gelatin and put mine in syringes to when thawed just squished a little into each container. the fish loved it. got too many water changes to make it now and it funks up water real fast. must do a water change after feeding.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

You can find frozen beefhearts at any petstore. My Thai neighbor says they feed them locally made soft pellets and live bloodworms


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know about beef heart being the main ingredient. But I've used shrimp (salt or fresh). If I ever decide to use beef heart, I'd only use 10% of the total mixture. 

I've heard people using snails. I used them long time ago to make carp pellets. But never tried them for bettas.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If your breeding blue base color beef heart is a good choice to power grow then
But if your batch is red base stick with the shrimp
Worm are easier to deal with
U can culture them year round


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Do u actually get a cows heart ?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes i think so.You can get them from butchers that sells beef.


----------

